# Sprachaufnahme von MD Recorder mit USB auf PC



## csei4 (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo
Ich möchte Interviews mit einem MD Recorder aufzeichen und via USB auf den Rechner schicken. Hab jetzt gelesen das das nicht geht (Eingebaute Sperre). 
Wenn dann nur vomr Kopfhörerausgang (oder Line out) zu Line in des PC.
Weiss da jemand was dazu, kann man das umgehen oder gilt die sperre nur für Musik Dateien.
Freu mich über Antworten. Danke Csei4


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. Juni 2005)

Ähm wieso geht das nicht ?
Welche Sperre ?
Und was ist das für ein Modell/Hersteller ?


----------



## csei4 (6. Juni 2005)

Hab in verschiedenen Foren gelesen z.b.http://www.supportnet.de/discussion/listmessages.asp?autoid=160784
das Sony (auch verschiedene Modelle) diese Sperre hat wenn man (Daten, Musik ?) von der MD auf den Rechner hochladen will.
Ich möchte einen Sony MZ-NH700 Hi-MD für Interviews kaufen um die Audio Files dann nicht langsam 1:1 hochladen zu müssen.
Geht das Eurer Meinung nach?


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. Juni 2005)

Achso.

Also jain das läuft folgendermasen

Dateien die draufkopiert wurden ( im sinne einer externen Festplatte ) kann man auch wieder zurückkopieren.
MP3s die zum Abspielen draufkopiert wurden ( mit der Software von Sony ) können nicht zurückkopiert werden.
Alles was über Line/Mic in aufgenommen wurde mit dem Gerät kann man zurückkopieren.

Übrigens rate ich dir von diesem Modell ab, ich hatte selbst eins von Amazon gekauft und nach 2 Stunden wieder zurückgeschickt.
Die Verarbeitung ist unter aller Sau, das Gehäuse ist wackelig ( billigstes plastik in Metalloptik ) und die einzelnen Gehäuseteile stehen teilweise auseinander bei den Dingern.
Nehm lieber ein teureres Modell.


----------



## laCrizz (6. Juni 2005)

Hab ne Rezension bei Amazon gefunden:

"Kann das Gerät nur empfehlen. Ich benutze es sehr ausgiebig für Radiobeiträge, die voll und ganz sendefähig sind.
Die mitgelieferte Software macht das Hochladen auf den PC per USB zum schnellen Kinderspiel. Diese Datein sind dann im omg-Format, dass man sich mit kostenloser Software aus dem Internet (z.B. MarCs HiMD Renderer) in wav-Dateien umwandeln kann. Ich glaube, die neue Version der Sony-Software kann das auch schnon selbst."

Dann dürfte sich dein Problem dank der mitgelieferten Software ja erledigt haben...


----------



## csei4 (6. Juni 2005)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Achso.
> 
> Also jain das läuft folgendermasen
> 
> ...



Danke fuer die prompten Antworten.

Nochmal zur Klaerung: 

1)per Mikro aufgezeichnete Audios koennen per usb (und damit schneller) auf den PC uebertragen werden?

Da es hier anscheinend MD Experten gibt frag ich gleich noch was anderes
2) Kann ich mit einem anderen Geraet (z.b Sony MZ 600) das keinen Mikro eingang hat trotzdem ueber line-in ein Mikro anschliessen? Hat mir ein Bekannter erzaehlt wuerde gehen.
 Brauchst es dazu vieleicht ein Mikro mit Vorverstaercker?
Nochmals Danke
Csei4


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. Juni 2005)

1) Richtisch 

2) Ja man kann generell schon ein Mikro an den Line in anschliesen, das hat ( zumindest bei mir ) aber nicht so einen tollen Klang da der Eingang eben nicht für Mikrofone optimiert ist.
Ein Mikrofon mit eingebautem Vorverstärker am Line In wäre da allerdings wieder besser, und vermutlich die beste Wahl was Klangqualität betrifft


----------



## laCrizz (6. Juni 2005)

Also wenn nur darum geht Interviews aufzunehmen würd ich sogar schon fast zu den digitalen Diktiergeräten von Sony wie den ICDB16 
oder den ICDB26 
raten als zu einem MD Gerät mit Mikrofon mit Vorverstärker am Line-In. Zu teuer und zu umständlich. Und das Einsteigergerät von Sony kostet laut Seite nur 80€. Wär vielleicht ne Überlegung wert...


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. Juni 2005)

Ja aber er will ja ein Gerät mit USB haben was den Geräten anscheinend fehlt ( zumindest laut den Technischen Daten )
Allerdings sehen die deutlich besser verarbeitet aus als der MD Rekorder den er im Auge hat 

Auserdem den HI-MD MP3 Player kann man auch noch für Normales Musikhören Nutzen.
Und wenn man die Anschaffung von MP3 Player und einem Diktiergerät plant wäre so eine Konstruktion die vieleicht doch bessere Lösung


----------

